# GLS racing at ZBT speedway Saturday Dec 13th



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

We are having a race on Dec 13th at ZBT Speedway doors will open at 10am and racing will start around 12pm we will be running skinny tire, slip on fray, and a Iroc race we will also run a fray race


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Looking forward to a race, see you there :dude:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Have it marked on the calendar. Maybe I will bring a power supply with me also. lol


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

I should be there.


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm gonna try to make this one. I forgot your address though. Can you pm it to me please ?


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I plan on it!


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Still on a 7day- 10 hr schedule. If I get the day off somehow, I'll be there.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

ski23 said:


> Still on a 7day- 10 hr schedule. If I get the day off somehow, I'll be there.


Thats ok Darrelle will take your podium spot
:freak:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

That's ok Mike, I will be going and will try and run more laps than that new Fray racer.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Ratwagon64 said:


> That's ok Mike, I will be going and will try and run more laps than that new Fray racer.


I will be there to keep our French Fray Racer off the podium too, but then you could do what Frenchie would, call off work, whats more important than a race:dude:

The power pack is in so we should be good to race.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Race*

Ill be there see u .


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> Ill be there see u .


Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees BACK :dude:


----------



## fast old man (Jan 18, 2014)

*Fast Old Man*

Count me in, I'am back in town.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

:freak:


ZBT Speedway said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees BACK :dude:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

I will be there to get a top 3.


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

honda27 said:


> I will be there to get a top 3.


:woohoo: Glad to see you are gonna make it, I was debating on going but since the Famous French Fray Racer will be attending I will surely be there.

:jest: Top 3, Your humor is what makes you such a pleasure to race with :dude:


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Please park in the driveway if you can and please do not block the mail boxes


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I think a top 3 is going to be tuff to do at this race Darrell. I think I'm shooting for a top 10. lol


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I just hope to hook up my controller correctly!:wave:


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

If we have enough time and enough willing we will run a IndyCar race


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I will not be able to make it. I have to work Sat & Sun.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

ty jeff 4 a good day of racing had a good time see u guys in 2 1/2 weeks and good food to.:wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks Jeff Great full day of racing.


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Good day of racing today. Some bigtime battles that ended with ties galore and One of the tightest race days yet. Thanks to Jeff for hosting and the awesome lunch. Thanks to the whole group for the palm sweating, over heated controller handle, door banging RACES!


----------



## ZBT Speedway (Jan 2, 2012)

Thank You Jeff for hosting a great day of racing and food with a great group of racers, even the one with GAS :drunk:

Looking forward to Al (the Young) DeYoung's race at the Jungle :dude:

Hope someone sneaks a race in before The Jungle Race :thumbsup:


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you Jeff for a good day of racing and food. Very tight fields today with the 10 racers that showed up. Lots of fast cars and close racing for sure.


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

I would like to thank everyone that showed up it was a good day of racing we ran 5 classes well 6 we ran the slip on twice due to the track being dusty at the start of the first one 

Skinny tire

Mike 77
Al 77
Rick 75
Jeff 73
Chris 72
Wrangler 72
Pat 70
Tom 69
John 69
Darrell 68


Fat Tire 1
Jeff 91
Mike 90
Rick 87
Wrangler 86
John 86
Al 85
Darrell 85
Pat 84
Chris 82
Tom 80

Fat Tire 2 

Jeff 91
Rick 88
Al 88
Pat 88
Mike 88
Wrangler 87
Chris 87
Darrell 86
John 84
Tom 81

Iroc 

Chris 56
Al 56
Jeff56
Pat 54
Mike 54
Wrangler53
Rick 52
Tom 49
Darrell 48
John 47

Indy 

Jeff 77
Rick 75
Chris 75
Pat 74
Mike 72
Al 72
Darrell 71
John 69
Wrangler 69
Tom 64

Fray 3 MIN HEATS

Mike 139
Pat 137
Al 135
Jeff 134
Darrell 130
John 127
Tom 126
Rick 126
Chris 123


----------



## jeff72 (Jan 2, 2012)

Here are some Pics 
View attachment 190666


View attachment 190667


View attachment 190668


View attachment 190669


View attachment 190670


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> I will be there to get a top 3.


Nice Try!:freak: LOL


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Honda27 will have to wait and try at the Jungle on the first.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats Jeff on the great run in Fat Tire!:wave:


----------

